

Kim Dotcom's new Me.ga site barred by Gabon - neotek
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/07/mega_blocked_by_gabon_government/

======
ashray
So what about the fact that me.ga hasn't actually done anything illegal
..yet..

It appears that this whole issue has blown up into an absolutely ugly power
game. Everyone's bullying everyone and it goes to show that international law,
national law, any law, really don't have much meaning when the stakes are high
enough.

There goes civilization. =/

(I'm referring to the part where the minister was pressured to seize the
domain.. the hackers.. well no comment on them..)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
So basically if you buy a .ga domain this USA based company can take your
money [via their subsidiary] and violate your contract at will?

Surely the US government will step in and ensure the rule of law is upheld?

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
Why would they, it's a civil matter surely, some form of breach of contract
and the correct recourse is to the courts.

It also depends why the company have done what they've done. Given his
previous history it's entirely reasonable that they've decided they don't wish
to deal with him (having not realised it was him originally - I'm sure they
don't check every domain registration) and have terminated their contract
based on some perfectly reasonable clause or other.

Dotcom has the right to do what he wants within the law, however other
companies don't have to deal with him if they don't want to and given his past
have plenty of reasons to think that way.

------
neotek
Interestingly enough, it doesn't appear that Kim owns me.ga anyway - it
redirects to a twitter profile[1] which claims:

"To our gabonese friends: have no fear, me.ga is in safe hands, the megaman
@KimDotcom has no control over the me.ga domain name. We do."

Also interesting:

"@KimDotcom offered us 1% of Megabox in exchange of <http://me.ga> that is 1%
of nothing in exchange of the almighty Me!"

[1] <https://twitter.com/o>

~~~
AdamTReineke
The name on the profile is "Onymous". I bet somebody hacked both @O and me.ga.
Notice the oldest tweet is only two hours.

Edit: Article from Jan 2011 shows different owner of @O.
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/01/twitte...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/01/twitter-
from-a-to-z/69776/#slide15)

------
nthitz
Hmm the .ga tld was owned and managed by a subsidiary of Vivendi so this isn't
really too surprising.

~~~
ramblerman
It is surprising in the sense that kim dotcom tweeted this into the world
without any strategic foresight.

Not that I think he is a strategic genius, but this is pretty basic

~~~
aw3c2
If you learn about Kim/ble Dotcom/Schmitz's history, then this is zero
surprise. He is a "shower", a "taker" and since he likes to sue people who
badmouth him I cannot say something about lying and cheating.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Dotcom>

German Wikipedia has more <http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Schmitz>

~~~
kahawe
Listen to this man here. Who ever hacked the site got it perfectly right when
they were saying:

> " _He himself is an industry, only here to pollute_ "

------
fourstar
This is why I'm hesitant to get another tld -- specifically .ly. Great example
case.

------
oelmekki
It would be the perfect situation to promote open TLDs of openNIC.

~~~
dutchbrit
Thing is, what happens if someone buys a TLD via ICANN that's already a TLD on
OpenNic?

~~~
oelmekki
Well, I see that the preferred way to access openNIC is to set resolvers (
<https://github.com/GoTux/Bash/blob/master/onic.sh> ), so those could simply
ignore the new tld.

But yes, this would mean that domains provided for this new standard TLD
wouldn't be accessible if you use openNIC.

Or maybe the dns servers pointed by /etc/resolvers could be smart enough to
tell if the requested domain is on openNIC or on the standard TLD, and prefer
the openNIC one if there are two with the same names (this really shouldn't
happen and is in no one interest, but, well...).

------
SeanDav
I am not up to speed on latest developments, but Sealand
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principality_of_Sealand>) seems like a good
solution to this type of problem.

~~~
stephen_g
It would be pretty difficult to get enough bandwidth and power to a place like
Sealand. You'd probably need an undersea cable to have a big enough pipe to
the Internet, and whatever country that runs to can cut you off...

That, and if you're in international waters and you annoy a country enough,
you probably don't have your own army or anything to stop them invading you.

------
borplk
The twitter username is "o"? How the hell?

~~~
spectrum
It's not that special. Nice to have though.

<https://twitter.com/a> <https://twitter.com/b> <https://twitter.com/c>

------
Cieplak
Iceland?

------
rorrr
The domain, not the site.

